# Question Of The Week... (2020 week 49)



## ripjack13 (Nov 29, 2020)

*What is one tool that took you forever to get and regret taking so long to get it?*






**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
Why don't you just make ten louder and make ten be the top number and make that a little louder?


----------



## Tony (Nov 29, 2020)

A lathe. When I joined WB, I was strictly a Flatworker, had been for many years and had no interest in Turning. I went to SWAT one year because it was relatively close and I wanted to hang out with Kevin, Doc, and the other members who were going. I had a great time and saw some incredible work that piqued my interest in learning. I had become friends with @Bean_counter and he kept pushing me to jump into turning. He gave me a lathe and taught me the basics. I jumped into the rabbit hole with both feet!

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 29, 2020)

I would have to say a lathe. I was adding other machines to my shop like a jointer, planer, bandsaw, etc. I didnt really need a lathe for my projects. But one day I stumbled upon a Reeves drive delta lathe for cheap on craigslist, I purchased it and feel down the rabbit hole of wood turning, lol. I found it to be so much fun and such a challenge that I was sorry I hadn't purchased one sooner. I have learned a lot since then, and I have since sold that lathe and purchased 2 more new lathes. Talk about falling down the rabbit hole! So now I have a mid size and full sized lathe and have no regrets about finding the joy of wood turning.
Here's my midi lathe on my shop built stand.



And .y full size laguna with my shop made tools.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 29, 2020)

good DC- should have bought first

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 29, 2020)

Ya now what Mike is right! I never had dust collection until I moved into this house and set up the new shop. Now I have 2 dust collectors and a shop made air filter. Having dust collection is amazing!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Herb G. (Nov 29, 2020)

+1 for a lathe. It took me 10 years of saving up here & there to buy a Grizzly floor lathe (used), and all the turning tools that went with it.
If they had carbide tipped tools back then, I could have saved myself a ton of money.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eaglea1 (Nov 29, 2020)

My Shapeoko CNC router/mill.. This would have made life so much easier back when...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Maverick (Nov 29, 2020)

Welp, another vote for a lathe. I started my woodworking hobby with a Shopsmith some 40 years ago, so I sorta had a lathe. The problem was that I didn’t have a clue what I was doing so I got frustrated with that feature. The rest of the features served me well and I built a lot of great projects. Over the last 15 years I started buying stand alone tools and sold my Shopsmith last year. I have always been fascinated with turned items and about two year’s ago I was finally able to buy a used Powermatic 3520b for a great price. I also have fallen head first into the abyss but really enjoy the journey.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## William Tanner (Nov 29, 2020)

I bought a swing away for the tail stock on the PM soon after they were available. That was huge.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 30, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> And my shop made tools.



Hey, no fair....you have more woodtick tools than I do....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 1, 2020)

A dust collector,as I still don’t have one and boy do I regret not buying one yet.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BangleGuy (Dec 1, 2020)

I would have to say my bandsaw. I spent 20 years doing flat work without either a bandsaw or a drill press, and now I do all sorts of home project stuff using my 19” grizzly bandsaw - it’s a beast. I use it for general ripping and some cross cutting, and I love re-sawing boards to suit the needed thickness. I have it outfitted with a Laguna carbide tipped 1” wide blade, and man does that combo slice wood.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 1, 2020)

I started out as a turner so I had the lathe first Finally getting a decent jointer with the spiral head was a game changer in my shop, stock is truer, it's fast and easy to get tight glue ups and precision has improved.

Reactions: Like 5


----------

